# My Big Fat Geek Wedding!



## Logan's Mum

Finally I can start a journal in this section! :happydance:

My name is Lottie and have been with OH for over 6 years. We met at university on postgraduate degrees as housemates originally, and got together in the first week (what can I say, I move fast :rofl: ) We have 2 lovely boys, ages 4 and 2 months, and live in Newcastle.

We will wed in May 2015 in Harrogate. 

Journal named as it is as me and OH are massive Sci-Fi fans, and I hope to incorporate it into the wedding some how... 

Thanks for reading
:flower:

The Date
25th April 2015​

The Theme
Both me and OH are somewhat alternative in our tastes, I have a mohawk/mohican and we both love ska/punk music. We also love sci-fi, which will be in the wedding somehow! I know the Save The Date cards will have a picture of a nebula on the front (not saying which until the cards have been designed), and something similar for the main invites. At the same time I love the Victorian Gentleman look for OH, and having a dress a bit boudoir/corset and bustle. Kind of steampunk but not as it can look a bit cliché. I LOVE top hats :haha: Colours would be dark purple, dark green and I would love to have a silver dress (not grey as I want the thread to be metallic in parts rather than dull, if that makes sense)


The Ceremony Venue

https://www.photoshelter.com/img-get/I00001bvGIlDohwo/s/950/633/.jpg

The room can hold 55 seated, and hopefully will be booked on Monday when the office calls back:happydance: Its super cheap too, just under £250.


The Reception Venue
Still to be decided! I would love to be able to hire a pub in the Dales and have a coach take the guests there and back, but OH is not keen on a big distance between venues. Im hoping to have something that can hold 100 people, and have just an evening buffet. I would love to give out party bags as people leave as we will not have the favours since there is no seated meal. Childish but fun!


----------



## CoffeePuffin

Stalking :)


----------



## Soph n Chris

Stalking


----------



## emyandpotato

Sounds amazing!


----------



## Logan's Mum

Ooooooooo stalkers! :happydance:

Ive updated the first post, once I book the venues I will write a list of stuff that needs doing. Feel a bit lost with regards to reception venue, wish I could just hire a pub! I dont want anything fancy, just a lovely room in the Dales with a bar that does real ale and enough room to dance. It feels daunting but I think if I focus on a particular venue type I can narrow it down. 

Should really explain why we chose Harrogate and not Newcastle where we live :dohh: OH is from Harrogate and we have had a few lovely dirty weekends in the Dales for our anniversary each year :winkwink: Newcastle is awesome, but is not as beautiful as the Dales.


----------



## emyandpotato

Harrogate is stunning! Amazing ceremony venue. Really excited to see how your wedding plans go.


----------



## Logan's Mum

Ah yes, Brunel knew how to dress:

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/4/43/IKBrunelChains.jpg/220px-IKBrunelChains.jpg

I sooo wish I could influence what OH wears, he was quite adamant it was his decision, but Im sure he would appreciate my input :winkwink:


----------



## Mummy May

Stalking xx


----------



## Logan's Mum

Well, today we are booking the ceremony venue! :happydance: Its a mere £10 to secure the room, bargain!

Im a bit uncertain on the date, I would love May but I really like Autumn and the colours of the trees and cold evenings. But I would have to wait even longer if I did that, plus Autumn recently has been over quickly, bad weather can get rid of all the pretty leaves and make it rubbish! :shrug: Hmmmmm.....


----------



## Soph n Chris

Oo exciting! 

It is so hard choosing the time of year to set a date. Let us know what you go for. I too love autumn and don't know what will be going on weather-wise when j get married. I get married on September 6.


----------



## Logan's Mum

Soph n Chris said:


> Oo exciting!
> 
> It is so hard choosing the time of year to set a date. Let us know what you go for. I too love autumn and don't know what will be going on weather-wise when j get married. I get married on September 6.

This year? I am going to a wedding on 7th September! Its down in Dorset so should be warm, reception is next to the beach so hoping its decent! :haha:


----------



## Soph n Chris

Logan's Mum said:


> Soph n Chris said:
> 
> 
> Oo exciting!
> 
> It is so hard choosing the time of year to set a date. Let us know what you go for. I too love autumn and don't know what will be going on weather-wise when j get married. I get married on September 6.
> 
> This year? I am going to a wedding on 7th September! Its down in Dorset so should be warm, reception is next to the beach so hoping its decent! :haha:Click to expand...

Yes, this year! Not long now! 

We are in the North East and are getting married at Ripley Castle. It is only a small gathering though. His parents, my parents and a friend. Obviously our little boy


----------



## Logan's Mum

Soph n Chris said:


> Logan's Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soph n Chris said:
> 
> 
> Oo exciting!
> 
> It is so hard choosing the time of year to set a date. Let us know what you go for. I too love autumn and don't know what will be going on weather-wise when j get married. I get married on September 6.
> 
> This year? I am going to a wedding on 7th September! Its down in Dorset so should be warm, reception is next to the beach so hoping its decent! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, this year! Not long now!
> 
> We are in the North East and are getting married at Ripley Castle. It is only a small gathering though. His parents, my parents and a friend. Obviously our little boyClick to expand...

That sounds lovely! I was considering Ripley Castle until I saw how cheap the registry office was :haha: Are you having a separate reception at a later date? I was considering having the ceremony in Harrogate and the reception in Newcastle a few weeks later, not sure why as it sounds like a daft idea splitting them now, especially in different towns :dohh:


----------



## Soph n Chris

Logan's Mum said:


> Soph n Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logan's Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soph n Chris said:
> 
> 
> Oo exciting!
> 
> It is so hard choosing the time of year to set a date. Let us know what you go for. I too love autumn and don't know what will be going on weather-wise when j get married. I get married on September 6.
> 
> This year? I am going to a wedding on 7th September! Its down in Dorset so should be warm, reception is next to the beach so hoping its decent! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, this year! Not long now!
> 
> We are in the North East and are getting married at Ripley Castle. It is only a small gathering though. His parents, my parents and a friend. Obviously our little boy Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds lovely! I was considering Ripley Castle until I saw how cheap the registry office was :haha: Are you having a separate reception at a later date? I was considering having the ceremony in Harrogate and the reception in Newcastle a few weeks later, not sure why as it sounds like a daft idea splitting them now, especially in different towns :dohh:Click to expand...

We got the shock of our lives at the cost to get a registrar to the venue! 

We are having a three course meal after for those of us that are there. We both have very disjointed families so we won't be having a reception. It isn't really 'our hung' either! Lol we didn't want to have one just because people expect you to.

I have still had the time of my life planning it. Still have favours and decorations and a dress befitting of a castle. Lol. 

X


----------



## Logan's Mum

We've booked the ceremony venue, 2nd May 2015! :yipee:

I sooooo cant wait that long :rofl:


----------



## Soph n Chris

Yayy!!! Bet you are so excited!

I couldn't imagine having to wait that long. I have organised the whole thing in six months... Haha!

Did you go for the venue in your first post in the end? X


----------



## xemmax

Wow your ceremony venue is stunning! Congratulations on booking the date! What kind of a venue are you thinking of for your reception? I think party bags are a great idea :)


----------



## Logan's Mum

Soph n Chris said:


> Yayy!!! Bet you are so excited!
> 
> I couldn't imagine having to wait that long. I have organised the whole thing in six months... Haha!
> 
> Did you go for the venue in your first post in the end? X

Yep, same venue in first post, secured for a tenner :haha:. Its a lovely room but other than that theres a patio for photos, a room the bride can wait in and thats it. Out the front theres a massive public common ground (really pretty), if the weather is nice hopefully we can have drinks there after. Might see if any of the family have a gazebo. Otherwise a pub for a pint after before the reception would be my ideal :rofl:

Wish it was in 6 months! Whats your dress like? x


----------



## Logan's Mum

xemmax said:


> Wow your ceremony venue is stunning! Congratulations on booking the date! What kind of a venue are you thinking of for your reception? I think party bags are a great idea :)

Thanks! Not sure why I booked that date considering it was a lot of notice. Think it was because I want to marry before I am 30 (which is July 2015). And I really like the number 5 and 2 :blush: Its also a Bank Holiday weekend which will be nice for those travelling up from far away if they wanted to stay in Harrogate after the wedding, just hope roads are not busy. 

Reception venue I would love a pub function room for 100 people, in my dreams I reckon :coffee: Either way, on the outskirts of Harrogate, maybe in the Dales. x


----------



## Soph n Chris

Logan's Mum said:


> Soph n Chris said:
> 
> 
> Yayy!!! Bet you are so excited!
> 
> I couldn't imagine having to wait that long. I have organised the whole thing in six months... Haha!
> 
> Did you go for the venue in your first post in the end? X
> 
> Yep, same venue in first post, secured for a tenner :haha:. Its a lovely room but other than that theres a patio for photos, a room the bride can wait in and thats it. Out the front theres a massive public common ground (really pretty), if the weather is nice hopefully we can have drinks there after. Might see if any of the family have a gazebo. Otherwise a pub for a pint after before the reception would be my ideal :rofl:
> 
> Wish it was in 6 months! Whats your dress like? xClick to expand...


That's not bad for the venue at all! Lol. The garden sounds lovely. Can you have your piccies there too?


This is my dress and shoes 
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Soph n Chris

Logan's Mum said:


> xemmax said:
> 
> 
> Wow your ceremony venue is stunning! Congratulations on booking the date! What kind of a venue are you thinking of for your reception? I think party bags are a great idea :)
> 
> Thanks! Not sure why I booked that date considering it was a lot of notice. Think it was because I want to marry before I am 30 (which is July 2015). And I really like the number 5 and 2 :blush: Its also a Bank Holiday weekend which will be nice for those travelling up from far away if they wanted to stay in Harrogate after the wedding, just hope roads are not busy.
> 
> Reception venue I would love a pub function room for 100 people, in my dreams I reckon :coffee: Either way, on the outskirts of Harrogate, maybe in the Dales. xClick to expand...

Shoes
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Soph n Chris

Soph n Chris said:


> Logan's Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xemmax said:
> 
> 
> Wow your ceremony venue is stunning! Congratulations on booking the date! What kind of a venue are you thinking of for your reception? I think party bags are a great idea :)
> 
> Thanks! Not sure why I booked that date considering it was a lot of notice. Think it was because I want to marry before I am 30 (which is July 2015). And I really like the number 5 and 2 :blush: Its also a Bank Holiday weekend which will be nice for those travelling up from far away if they wanted to stay in Harrogate after the wedding, just hope roads are not busy.
> 
> Reception venue I would love a pub function room for 100 people, in my dreams I reckon :coffee: Either way, on the outskirts of Harrogate, maybe in the Dales. xClick to expand...
> 
> Shoes[/QUOTE
> 
> ShoesClick to expand...


 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Logan's Mum

ooooooo lovely dress and yummy shoes! shame they get hidden under the dress! I forgot I get to pick wedding shoes, awesome :happydance: these in white would be AMAZING https://store.drmartens.co.uk/p-8906-dr-martens-sadie-boot.aspx could then add sparkles to them. Im stuck as me and OH are Dr Martens fans, have worn them for years, so in a way I would love to wear a pair but I also think I should be feminine/sexy-ish in heels as I never wear heels so this is a good chance to :dohh:

oh, and OH knows I am a member on here so I dont think I can post pics of anything on here I dont want him to see, unless I put in spoiler and reset his password :haha:


----------



## Logan's Mum

And forgot...

Please no mentioning on Facebook, for the handful on BnB friends I have on there :rofl:


----------



## pippi_89

Stalker joining! :coffee:

It all looks amazing! I am soooo jealous. I really wanted to go down the victorian gothic/punk route for our wedding but OH said no way in hell :(

LOVING the Dr Martens idea btw :thumbup:


----------



## pippi_89

*deleted* god damn double posting laptop!!! :wacko:


----------



## Soph n Chris

LOVE those dr martins! In white they would be fab.
You don't have to be anything on your day that you don't want to be. I would have loved shoes like that but they don't really go with my princessey dress! Lol. 

U will have extensions for the day as I had just had my hair cut when I tried my dress on (first one I tried!!) 

I cite for locking oh out so we can see piccies!! 

Just tell him you are posting then so he knows not to look. That's what I did  

X


----------



## Logan's Mum

pippi_89 said:


> Stalker joining! :coffee:
> 
> It all looks amazing! I am soooo jealous. I really wanted to go down the victorian gothic/punk route for our wedding but OH said no way in hell :(
> 
> LOVING the Dr Martens idea btw :thumbup:

Thanks! Both me and OH wear Dr Martens so on same wavelength thank goodness! :haha: Its going to be hard to not make the look of the wedding as fancy dress, thats the danger with themes. At least I have time to think things through! x


----------



## Tasha

Congratulations on setting a date, I love all your ideas.

Have you thought about wedding cakes? You should look here to give you some ideas https://www.facebook.com/littlecherrycakecompany?fref=ts as I think ideas from here may fit with you theme more than a traditional cake.


----------



## Mummy May

Those cakes are amazing!!! Xx


----------



## Tasha

They are aren't they? I have followed that page for ages, and know people who've bought from her and loved it. I want to buy from her but she is in the north and I am in London.

Her own wedding cake is in her journal on here some where too


----------



## pippi_89

Logan's Mum said:


> pippi_89 said:
> 
> 
> Stalker joining! :coffee:
> 
> It all looks amazing! I am soooo jealous. I really wanted to go down the victorian gothic/punk route for our wedding but OH said no way in hell :(
> 
> LOVING the Dr Martens idea btw :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks! Both me and OH wear Dr Martens so on same wavelength thank goodness! :haha: Its going to be hard to not make the look of the wedding as fancy dress, thats the danger with themes. At least I have time to think things through! xClick to expand...

Yeah it's just finding the right balance. We went to a full on Medieval wedding a couple of years ago so I think OH was just terrified it would turn into that. We made him wear tights..........he was not happy :rofl:


----------



## Logan's Mum

Tasha said:


> Congratulations on setting a date, I love all your ideas.
> 
> Have you thought about wedding cakes? You should look here to give you some ideas https://www.facebook.com/littlecherrycakecompany?fref=ts as I think ideas from here may fit with you theme more than a traditional cake.

Wow they look awesome! I always think that the cake is one of the best parts of a wedding, and get cross if they don't dish it out straight after cutting it :haha: 

No new wedding stuff done, had to sort out accommodation for a wedding we are going to in Sept. Will look at reception venues soon. X


----------



## Tasha

I thought you would like. Fab aren't they? Made me giggle about the cake. I hate wedding cake as it traditionally has marzipan on it :sick:


----------



## Logan's Mum

Im quite a fan of marzipan :blush: although not of the fruit cake inside it :haha:

I just had an idea, if I have a wedding cake made of separate cakes I had already planned to have different flavours. What about having cool middles? So one would be a rainbow cake with buttercream, one checkerboard with chocolate, and another one I cant think of yet :haha: Then it would look awesome when its cut up for everyone.

Design on the outside:

https://myinspiredwedding.com/files/2012/06/Super-Hero-Weddign-Cake.jpg

:shock: AMAZING! if only!!


----------



## emyandpotato

Wow! Pretty epic as cakes go. My sister had a Super Mario cake for her wedding last month and loads of people were criticising it but I love novelty cakes way more than trying to be classy and failing miserably cakes. Weddings are so much better when they're truly personal!


----------



## Logan's Mum

emyandpotato said:


> Wow! Pretty epic as cakes go. My sister had a Super Mario cake for her wedding last month and loads of people were criticising it but I love novelty cakes way more than trying to be classy and failing miserably cakes. Weddings are so much better when they're truly personal!

oooooooo Super Mario would be cool! I like the idea of a superhero one, the kiddies have the same names as X Men, so that could be 1. Or a space-themed cake, with stars and that cake glitter I am quite a sucker for :blush:

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_sZeNjEF_1fQ/TSs881Vu8RI/AAAAAAAAAio/wPNWsZhudwg/s1600/1.jpg

Simple, but quite pretty. Then if I had rainbow cake inside at least 1 it would be a cool surprise when its cut :thumbup:


----------



## pippi_89

I love those cakes! I saw one on pinterest somwhere with the couple's initials running through the inside! That was cool!

Love the star cake btw :thumbup:


----------



## Tasha

Logan's Mum said:


> Im quite a fan of marzipan :blush: although not of the fruit cake inside it :haha:
> 
> I just had an idea, if I have a wedding cake made of separate cakes I had already planned to have different flavours. What about having cool middles? So one would be a rainbow cake with buttercream, one checkerboard with chocolate, and another one I cant think of yet :haha: Then it would look awesome when its cut up for everyone.
> 
> Design on the outside:
> 
> https://myinspiredwedding.com/files/2012/06/Super-Hero-Weddign-Cake.jpg
> 
> :shock: AMAZING! if only!!

I dont like fruit cake either, or icing tbh. Should probably just say I don't like wedding cakes :haha: If it is sponge it is okay. My wedding cake was chocolate sponge :thumbup:

Your ideas are amazing.


----------



## Logan's Mum

I showed OH the star cake and he was nonplussed :dohh: I reckon maybe adding planets on those wire things and perhaps a rocket? Maybe its not garish enough for OH :haha:

First thing I should really think of is some sort of savings account, I guess it cant be an ISA as will need to access it alot, so a current account somewhere :shrug: god knows its all too grown up for me :rofl: I cant rely on my family to contribute (not rich and single parent), OHs family did mention something about helping, we shall see...

New ticker :blush: although I was sad to lose the animated ones I had, there just wasnt enough room for them. Ive decided to get into shape slowly by running, then throughout the year and up to the wedding I can do charity runs every now and again to keep the motivation up to stay fit and hopefully slim :thumbup:


----------



## Logan's Mum

Well, I just went for a run.... feel like crap, haven't jiggled that much in a while :rofl: hoping to keep it up though, so I eventually jiggle less : )

Nowt new done for the wedding, need to sort out a budget and find somewhere to store wedding stuff. X


----------



## Mummy May

I've been dying to start running again I just don't get time! Xx


----------



## pippi_89

Haha I'm dreading getting back into the exercise! I've had 2 kids since I last went to the gym :dohh: 
It aint gonna be pretty :rofl:


----------



## Logan's Mum

Sooooo.... I went to Beamish today with the menfolk. Turns out they do weddings... :coffee: (this is Beamish for all of those not blessed to be in the North East https://www.beamish.org.uk/ ) OH is not impressed, and says it would be tacky! :growlmad: MEN! What do they know... Im going to email them to find out what could potentially be arranged. I have this feeling it will be waaaayyy out of my price range but at least then I can cross it off my list. I know I have Harrogate booked but it would only be a tenner lost.


----------



## Mummy May

I don't know that it would be tacky but I would feel I had to theme my wedding around the place. Did you get some sweets? Lol! Haven't been for years! Xx


----------



## Logan's Mum

Mummy May said:


> I don't know that it would be tacky but I would feel I had to theme my wedding around the place. Did you get some sweets? Lol! Haven't been for years! Xx

I did get sweets! :haha: I know what you mean about theming the wedding, it sounds like they will do it for you, with decorations of seasonal local flowers and a menu made with local produce etc. It might be weird having all the waitresses etc wearing old-fashioned clothing, but also kinda cool. The food looks like the costly part, the venues themselves are cheap, £1700 for 3 hours at the ceremony room, and £150 for the reception venue. Im going to do a rough estimation tonight and see if OH thinks its too much, he might think so :cry: 

OH said a few days ago that there wasnt a need for bridesmaids etc as the registry office allows only 20 mins for the ceremony. So whats the point :shrug: What do you reckon? Worth it? x


----------



## pippi_89

Depends on if you have close friends/relatives you want to be involved I think. There's no point in having bridesmaids just for the sake of it, but if you have a sister or best friend or whatever that you want to have there then it's definately worth it!

It doesn't have to be a big chunk of the budget either. I'm having two bridesmaids, (my best friend and my cousin) we are paying half of the dress cost and they will use their own shoes etc. They don't mind as they just want to be a part of the wedding!


----------



## Mummy May

I actually think that's quite expensive lol! I've got my whole venue and food for day and evening for that eep. If you really want a bridesmaid then have one! It doesn't have to cost a packet, I got my BM dress brand new from eBay for £30 (a debenhams one) and her shoes and bag in sales! Xx


----------



## Logan's Mum

Mummy May said:


> I actually think that's quite expensive lol! I've got my whole venue and food for day and evening for that eep. If you really want a bridesmaid then have one! It doesn't have to cost a packet, I got my BM dress brand new from eBay for £30 (a debenhams one) and her shoes and bag in sales! Xx

I suppose it is quite a lot, I got excited at the venue and the possibility of arriving at the wedding by tram :rofl:

I will be having 2 bridesmaids, a flower girl.... and 3 page boys :blush: Im sure I can do it on the cheap, especially in the Monsoon sales! :haha:


----------



## Mummy May

I'm sure will be fine, keep an eye on Debenhams too, they often have discount codes! I would be excited about the tram too :rofl: xx


----------



## persun

Congratuations! Wonderful wedding!


----------



## Logan's Mum

Mummy May said:


> I'm sure will be fine, keep an eye on Debenhams too, they often have discount codes! I would be excited about the tram too :rofl: xx

This is a pic to prove how excited I was on the tram, Logan doesnt look as enthusiastic :rofl:


Spoiler


----------



## Logan's Mum

Looking up wedding dresses as Im bored, its all soooo daunting! I would love a silver dress, but just a simple Google search makes some of them look a wee bit tacky. The one below is weird but strangely appealing. I think you would have to be quite tall to wear it well though, and I am a mere 5ft 4 inches :haha: Not sure why I like it as was considering more of a corset with not such a plain skirt, possibly more layered? Anyway, its oddly nice! :haha:

https://www.montrealweddingdress.com/Designer-Wedding-Dresses/files/collage_lb_image_page6_41_1.png


----------



## Soph n Chris

That dress is STUNNING!


----------



## Logan's Mum

Soph n Chris said:


> That dress is STUNNING!

Thought it was just me :haha: The website it was on is in Montreal sadly, its too early for me to be looking but Im going to keep a record of those I like, so I know where to start nearer the time. 

Holy crap, your wedding is soon!!! Have you got everything sorted? x


----------



## Soph n Chris

It's Friday!! Lol!

I am sorted just have set tasks for the next few days. Spray tan tomorrow, don't panic I had a trial week before last! Lol. Nails on Thursday night. 

Travel to venue to set up my table on Thursday. Go to town to get colour matched with tan for my foundation and collect cake to take down also.

So excited! I know I don't have a journal as I can across this section of the site ton late but I will do pictures when I have them back


----------



## Logan's Mum

Awesome!! What is your LO wearing for your wedding? I am having 3 page boys for mine as have my 2 boys, plus my friends boy who is Logan's best friend :cloud9: Take a pic of your nails when you have them done please! Im obsessed with fancy nails atm, just trying to look less like a harassed parent and more ladylike :rofl:


----------



## Soph n Chris

Haha! arent we all?

I will take a picture.  just having the plain with maybe a diamonte on.

Harry is wearing black trousers with an ivory shirt and an ivory waistcoat. The waistcoat and tie have a crisscross design on that is embellished with diamontes... Sounds rank actually, but its gorgeous! Lol! Will post a pic after the wedding.


----------



## Logan's Mum

That outfit sounds cute! I would love Logan to have a mini version of whatever OH wears, then Eric could wear a baby-friendly version :thumbup: or just let them wear fancy dress, Logan would love that :rofl:


----------



## Mummy May

I love that dress!and you do look excited on the tram :haha: be awesome! 
We're having Rory in a matching suit to his Daddy, the hire is exactly the same price but its going to be cute!!! (Look at Lauren25's pics - her son Bobby had a matching suit to his Daddy) xx


----------



## Logan's Mum

Woo hoo I'm in the year and 6 months part of my ticker, better get planning some more :rofl:


----------



## Baby Bell

Oh stalking!! Love that dress btw and I would have been high as a kite with the thought of arriving on a tram:haha:


----------



## Logan's Mum

Planning going well now, we have decided there will be around 100 guests for the reception (50 for the ceremony). We have started looking at venues near Harrogate, we looked at breweries that hold receptions but they will probably be too expensive, and one could not commit to a date so far in advance as its a working venue. The hotels in the area are not that inspiring, although might be swayed if its scenic or historic. OH has decided that perhaps a village hall might be an idea, then could source decorations/catering from Harrogate. Ive started emailing some near Harrogate to get an idea on pricing and availability. Although it would be more work to hire a hall (to source everything) it would be cheap and we could really make the reception unique and different as there would be no limitations to the decorating unlike in a hotel potentially. So, progress is slow but we are getting there! :haha:


----------



## Soph n Chris

I just got married at Ripley castle near harrogate I think... Lol! 

Absolutley beautiful castle with beautiful surroundings and was so reasonable too. X


----------



## Logan's Mum

Soph n Chris said:


> I just got married at Ripley castle near harrogate I think... Lol!
> 
> Absolutley beautiful castle with beautiful surroundings and was so reasonable too. X

Ive seen the pics, looks lovely! (but sadly not reasonable for 100 guests :haha: ) 

I emailed a hall 2 hours ago asking for prices etc, they havent replied yet and Im getting impatient already :rofl:


----------



## Logan's Mum

Wedding planning is in full swing, emailing lots of venues for prices. One hall has quoted £1050 for 2 days hire, which on reflection looks like quite a lot! (includes tables, chairs and crockery). Hmmmmmm I like the blank canvas idea but not the price :dohh: Problem is not being living in the area means I cant scope out halls or know any in the area. I have also emailed a pub, which sent the nicest email so far :haha: They have asked me to call to discuss meeting up, which would be awesome if I didnt live 2 hours away! Its a lovely pub, but what I really want to know is if its in budget, if not will drop from the list. Just dont know how to ask without getting their hopes up that I am interested, if that makes sense? One venue has been soooo helpful but OH is not keen so feel bad :blush:

How can I word an email do you reckon, the email I sent the pub was a very general enquiry and I still would like to know just basic costs (like hiring the pub etc). Help!! :haha:


----------



## Mummy May

Just say that to them, say that you live a couple of hours away and are looking for a basic cost for the place so you know whether you can afford it before you make the journey up to find something you can't have xx


----------



## Logan's Mum

Thank you! I just sent them an email to say we live a few hours away, and had some questions for them. I asked them for the basic venue hire (not including food etc) and explained that I wanted the bar to have the guests paying for their own drinks (I guess that as a pub they would need to know how much custom they would have if they were hired out for a whole afternoon/evening, its a small pub in a small Yorkshire town so probably the 100 guests would be a good number for them, and people tend to drink more at weddings!). I also said that we had a couple of quotes from other venues so needed to see how they matched up (which I do, they might be more willing to answer queries if they know they have competition :haha: )

Gosh, I really dont like having to email people and ask this sort of stuff, especially if Im not interested after all (if the cost is too much). Im just too nice and hate telling people no :blush:


----------



## Baby Bell

Their a business, they will be happy to answer your questions if it could lead them to a new client:thumbup: don't worry about letting people down, your spending a lot of money so you got to enquire and make sure your happy with your venue, people understand this :flower:


----------



## Logan's Mum

Well, I called the venue and they were fab! They dont charge room hire, all I would pay for is the food/whatever drinks. He was sooo positive and nice, deposit would be 20% of the total, then the rest can be paid whenever. He said 100 people was a lot but just about manageable (the only downside is the space, it would be split across a couple of rooms with split level as its an old pub) I like the idea of different rooms as it makes it more informal, and I hope more relaxing. The food will be about £1100, plus a welcome drink/toast. Then dessert table and decorations. They have 4 bedrooms they can give us at a discounted rate too. Hopefully we can see the venue when we see the in-laws nearer Xmas, Im positive but OH needs to like it too. There is hardly any car-parking at the venue as its in the middle of the town, will have to look into that more. 

Overall = :happydance:

...but still looking for other venues just in case :haha:


----------



## Logan's Mum

We have changed the date! Its now *25th April 2015*, only a week difference but as the original date was on a bank holiday I thought it was going to prove difficult to find a venue free on this day (the first hotel I asked said they were booked that day). 
Excited now! :happydance:


----------



## Logan's Mum

A dress I love the style of, but could never afford or look like Kate Moss :haha: :

https://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/94/f9/04/94f904d172642491429561d44e6a0652.jpg


----------



## Logan's Mum

Also this, its Vivienne Westwood and Carrie Bradshaw wore it with an underskirt which Im not a fan of (also not a fan of SJP/SATC for the record :haha: ) I love the bottom of it, think its knee-length so would really show off the shoes!

https://boards.weddingbee.com/?bb_attachments=231681&bbat=24386&inline


----------



## Logan's Mum

WOOP! Nearly a year to go! :happydance:

Not updated this in a long while, not much to report! 

- Looking like there will be 80 guests, 50 at the ceremony and 30 extra later

- On 30th April me and OH are giving our Notice of Marriage! North Yorkshire council want it done between 25th April- 25th May, probably to finalise the room booking as we are marrying in their registry office. I cant wait to give notice, will seem like things are moving on quick from then on :happydance:

- We are designing our Save the Date cards, they are gonna be postcards pre-printed, so all we need to do is copy in name and address. Not sure when to send these out though :shrug:

Thats pretty much it! Still having the space theme, and looking on Amazon for decorations, which I will start buying soon. 

:wedding:


----------



## Tiff

Stalking! Love all your ideas!


----------



## Logan's Mum

:yipee:One year to go!!:yipee:​


----------



## smileyfaces

Ooh stalking :happydance:


----------



## Logan's Mum

Thank you for the new stalkers dropping by :flower:

Yesterday we gave our Notice for marriage, so in 16 days we will be able to pick up our license to send to North Yorkshire to allow us to marry :happydance: Got taken out for a yummy lunch afterwards too which was fab. 

Next thing to do is to book some appointments with a couple of bridal shops in the next month or so. :flower:


----------



## kittiecat

Hehe finally found your journal date twin! Love the title!


----------



## Logan's Mum

Hello fellow 25th April enthusiast :haha: You need a journal now... :coffee:

Not done anything new wedding-wise. Need to book some dress places to get an idea of whats out there. Ive started thinking of wedding favours, originally the idea was party bags for all the guests but it seems to work out quite expensive. So, I will do party bags for the children (there will be quite a few), and get little organza bags for the adults and put stuff in them (not sure what, I love rocks/gemstones so was thinking of putting something like that in there. They are cheap if you buy in bulk).


----------



## kittiecat

Logan's Mum said:


> Hello fellow 25th April enthusiast :haha: You need a journal now... :coffee:
> 
> Not done anything new wedding-wise. Need to book some dress places to get an idea of whats out there. Ive started thinking of wedding favours, originally the idea was party bags for all the guests but it seems to work out quite expensive. So, I will do party bags for the children (there will be quite a few), and get little organza bags for the adults and put stuff in them (not sure what, I love rocks/gemstones so was thinking of putting something like that in there. They are cheap if you buy in bulk).

yeah I'm stuck on favours too. Don't want to spend a bundle. Hmmm....

I have a WTT journal but wont set up a wedding journal too as I would just get confused and prob end up repeating myself anyway. But if you want to stalk my WTT journal then I do discuss all my wedding plans in there too :). The link is in my sig. xx


----------



## Logan's Mum

Will wander by your journal and say Hi! :haha:


----------



## Logan's Mum

Forgot to add, our Save The Date cards arrived yesterday! Will try and upload a pic, they look awesome and hopefully will send them out once we know that Harrogate have received confirmation that we can marry :flower:


----------



## Logan's Mum

One last thing..... found an idea for hair which I like below. My hair is very similar, I would just need to get it in curls. I already plan to have it a pale blonde colour (its currently bleached with MASSIVE roots :haha: ), and its already shaved at the sides. Im just looking for something a bit more feminine than how it looks now.
 



Attached Files:







hairawesome.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kittiecat

that looks a fab idea! True to how you are now but a bit more feminine like you said :). Love it! :) x


----------



## Logan's Mum

kittiecat said:


> that looks a fab idea! True to how you are now but a bit more feminine like you said :). Love it! :) x

Cool! I thought it would be hard to find a style that would look nice and girly with such a masculine hairstyle, but think it might work. I used to have very long hair that I got sick of (too hot/sticky child fingers in hair/frizzy mess). I sometimes wish I had kept it just for the wedding :dohh: Im going to start experimenting more with my hairstyling to see how easy it would be to get curls, my hair is naturally wavy anyway so shouldnt be too hard.


----------



## kittiecat

I suppose it's a pretty hard hairstyle to grow out if you wanted to as well :lol:. I think you'll look great :) xx


----------



## Logan's Mum

Its gonna be interesting if I ever attempt to grow this out... Im hoping at least it would change colour, but looks more mousey brown than it used to be :cry:

Nothing to report wedding-wise, my Mum is visiting so will be giving her the Save the Date cards for the family, to save on stamps! :haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

Love the hair style!!


----------



## Logan's Mum

So.... feeling disorganised so today I have a plan of stuff I need to do wedding-wise:

- Post approval of marriage to chosen registry office so they know things can go ahead.
-Get stamps for Save the Date cards and have them written this evening, and posted once registry office have confirmed receipt of the above post.
- Book wedding dress viewings.

I have been sent the info package from our chosen registry office with details of the vows in :happydance: But I dont like the wording on some, they are too soppy! There are different options for each section of the ceremony, so will have some choice. Just hope now me and OH reach the same decision...

To save on stamps I gave my Mum some of the Save the Date cards to give to relatives at home (she was visiting last week from Dorset). Saves on stamps!

I also got this from TK Maxx a couple of weeks ago:


Its got different dividers inside for different aspects of the wedding, size of a diary and will be awesome for phone numbers etc :happydance:


Im also trying to sort out returning to work and childcare, which is a faff. I think I will focus on that on a different day so I dont get bogged down with stuff. I have to learn that things can wait sometimes, and its not always best to charge straight into something as you do a crap job :dohh:


----------



## Logan's Mum

Just some info for me... need to book dress viewings at below shops tomorrow, saving the webpages so I dont have to look for em tomorrow! :haha:

https://www.yapbridal.co.uk/
https://www.berketexbride.com/Services/Contact?s=Newcastle
https://www.waltonsmenswear.co.uk/#bridal


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: new stalker! just read through, that silver dress is gorgeous :)


----------



## Logan's Mum

The dress is just lovely, I would love something similar but might not be possible in a normal bridal shop, maybe just a standard dress shop? :shrug:

Anyways, getting my butt in gear and booking some dress viewings today :happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

hmmm not sure hun, some bridal shops stock prom style dresses as well so you could find something similar. On the other hand you may try a typical bridal dress on and fall in love with it!.

When i set out looking i wanted the big white wedding dress, you know corset top and big skirt kinda thing but when i tried it on it didn't suit me! :dohh:


----------



## Logan's Mum

Ive booked some viewings, those on the previous post, 3 in one day... :shock:

God help me though, the emails and phone calls I have had so far have been cringe-worthy gushing, I know they need the business but its nauseating! Does every bride-to-be like all this sort of fuss? Cant say Im a fan...


----------



## Tasha

Ooooh how long til you get to try on pretty dresses?


----------



## Logan's Mum

21st June! Spoke to one of my bridesmaids today, who is coming with me, and super-excited now! Only because we are going out for a meal and cocktails afterwards :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

On my wedding day! :haha: that sounds like a good plan for after :)


----------



## smileyfaces

Oooh meal and cocktails sounds good!!


----------



## Tasha

That sounds like the perfect day :D


----------



## Logan's Mum

30mummyof1 said:


> On my wedding day! :haha: that sounds like a good plan for after :)

Ooooo yay! I can use your ticker to countdown when I try dresses on then :rofl:

This is a daft question... but would you wear like Spanx or something? I guess Im gonna need help trying these things on, plus it might give be a better shape :blush:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep no worries :)
You could do yes, prob depends on style of dress though. A corseted dress would probably be restrictive enough but if it doesn't have one you could wear spanx or corset underneath to smooth lumps and bumps?


----------



## Logan's Mum

I think I will deffo wear some under the dress anyway on the wedding day, Im just going to be traumatised if the wedding dress person sees me in my pants! :haha:

When you went for your first initial look at dresses did you look at the shops wedding catalogues on line, if they had one, to get some idea on what to look at? I dont want to be overwhelmed when I go, but dont want to limit my options without trying on everything in the shop :dohh:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I know, i hated standing there in my pants! even though i have lost weight still hate my mummy tummy :(

No i didn't, it is quite overwhelming in the 1st shop but the assistants are very helpful and will direct you as needed. Some dresses are split between sizes and some between styles. 
The 1st shop i visited they said to pick 1 dress from each style so you can eliminate things you don't like and know what you do like, even if they haven't got the perfect dress.


----------



## Logan's Mum

Thats what Im hoping for, that they are split according to style, and trying on one from each will help eliminate. I think I will look online, just to give me some definite dresses to look at. What were the assistants like in the shops you went to? Im an avid fan of Dont Tell The Bride, and am hoping they give me champagne like they do to the blokes when they look for dresses for their future wives :rofl:


----------



## 30mummyof1

They all varied, i would have liked to have got my dress from a different shop based on the service put it that way! The 1st shop had 2 assistants, one that was lovely a bit like a mum looking after her daughter and the 2nd time i went back it was a different lady who was brutally honest and would tell you if it didn't suit you. She admitted she had made girls cry!!

In the end though i found my dress online and went to the nearest stockist. I had tried on a lot of dresses to get that point though. I originally wanted a big princess dress but went for something smaller in the end so you really don't know until you try things. It is a lot of fun, though so try and enjoy it and make the most of it. We didn't get offered champagne in any of the shops but i know some do :)


----------



## kittiecat

I did look at various dresses online and even printed some off as an idea but in the end didn't even refer to it :dohh:. I'd requested one dress I wanted to try on in particular which they had to bring in from another store and that one turned out to be the one I went with! But in the end I just went round and picked some to try on and made sure I tried on a variety of styles in case I liked something different to what I thought! Good luck for dress shopping and enjoy it! I found it such fun!

Oh and as for underwear I just wore a nude strapless bra with nude knickers. On the day I will just be wearing knickers as the top of my dress is fully boned so like a corset in itself :lol:. I am a bit nervous about being seen half naked but needs must I guess!


----------



## Logan's Mum

kittiecat said:


> I did look at various dresses online and even printed some off as an idea but in the end didn't even refer to it :dohh:. I'd requested one dress I wanted to try on in particular which they had to bring in from another store and that one turned out to be the one I went with! But in the end I just went round and picked some to try on and made sure I tried on a variety of styles in case I liked something different to what I thought! Good luck for dress shopping and enjoy it! I found it such fun!
> 
> Oh and as for underwear I just wore a nude strapless bra with nude knickers. On the day I will just be wearing knickers as the top of my dress is fully boned so like a corset in itself :lol:. I am a bit nervous about being seen half naked but needs must I guess!

I love your dress, really hoping I end up looking as awesome as you do in your dress :flower: (will deffo be trying on something similar, but knowing my luck it wont suit me!)


----------



## Logan's Mum

Not much happening here, will be trying on dresses on the 21st June though :happydance: Ive spoken to a hairdresser about my weird hair, and shes said I should grow out the sides a bit more, which I am. This is how it looks now, will be blonde for the wedding I think. (Theres a pic a few posts back of how I hope to have it) 
*WARNING: THE PICTURE IS BLOODY MASSIVE* :rofl:​

Spoiler

In other news, OHs parents are giving us more money that planned for the wedding, as they are not going on holiday this year as planned. I cant believe how generous they are, I would have just saved the money for a holiday another year but they are being lovely :flower:


----------



## 30mummyof1

8 days then - :happydance:


----------



## smileyfaces

Wow that is so generous of his parents :)


----------



## kittiecat

Logan's Mum said:


> kittiecat said:
> 
> 
> I did look at various dresses online and even printed some off as an idea but in the end didn't even refer to it :dohh:. I'd requested one dress I wanted to try on in particular which they had to bring in from another store and that one turned out to be the one I went with! But in the end I just went round and picked some to try on and made sure I tried on a variety of styles in case I liked something different to what I thought! Good luck for dress shopping and enjoy it! I found it such fun!
> 
> Oh and as for underwear I just wore a nude strapless bra with nude knickers. On the day I will just be wearing knickers as the top of my dress is fully boned so like a corset in itself :lol:. I am a bit nervous about being seen half naked but needs must I guess!
> 
> I love your dress, really hoping I end up looking as awesome as you do in your dress :flower: (will deffo be trying on something similar, but knowing my luck it wont suit me!)Click to expand...

Awww thank you :)


----------



## kittiecat

Not long till you go dress shopping!! So exciting! So nice that your OH's parents are being so generous. We haven't had any donations from either side of the family so far but we're not expecting any!


----------



## Logan's Mum

I wasnt expecting anything really, my parent cant pay that much (my Mum is on long term sick, but has said she would help pay for the dress) and apart from my Gran thats it on my side. They are probably pleased that the wedding is in their home town, so at least they dont have to pay accommodation/travel costs. I am very lucky for sure :flower: 

Im quite nervous about tomorrow, not used to being the centre of attention (Im sure my friends would think/say otherwise though:haha: ) And I detest people fussing over me, so I dont think I will be the most relaxed shopper! One shop keep sending me horribly sickly-sweet emails and texts, calling me "lovely" etc. Yuck!:haha:

I got all MASSIVE pants to wear for trying on dresses, dont want anything unsightly on show :rofl: Also got a new dress and bag for tomorrow:blush:


----------



## Tiff

Caught up!!! Have fun today hun, trying on dresses was my favourite part!


----------



## Logan's Mum

Soooo.... today was fun! :happydance:

3 shops visited, and potentially 4 dresses to choose from. 

1234.... *DECISION MADE!, Pics removed : ) *

Those are in order of preference. Its a close call between the top two. The first I like as the beading is beautiful, and fits so well. The second is more bridal, feels like a brides dress, but looks less special than the first I think. Im not sure! I like the second as its more showy, but the first is beautiful in its elegance. 

The plan now is to have my Mum come up and see both the dresses on, and decide from there. The last 2 dresses shown I think I will try on again anyway, but I dont think I will like them as much as the first two.

What do you guys think? Which one is your favourite? (btw, Im a size 10-12 UK, with booty :haha: )


----------



## kittiecat

those are some gorgeous dresses! For me there is something striking about the last one because even though it has no detail on it, it is beautiful in its simplicity and would really accentuate any curves you have. Out of the first two I find it hard to choose! When it comes down to it which one did you love the most when trying it on? Which made you feel most special?


----------



## 30mummyof1

wow lovely dresses, my favourite is no'1 :)


----------



## Logan's Mum

30mummyof1 said:


> wow lovely dresses, my favourite is no'1 :)

I think it is a similar fit to yours! :haha:

The last one is beautifully simple, but possibly too much, if it had been in a different material (or had some beading on) it would have been perfect. But its very flat. But a lovely fit!

The first one I loved as it was beautiful and elegant. But the second is fun and cool, which is more "me" I think. Gah! Its too hard to decide! :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I found choosing a dress sooo hard! I tried on 27!! :haha:


----------



## smileyfaces

I love the last one! My order of preference would be 4-3-1-2 :flower:


----------



## Logan's Mum

I think my favourite is 1, a friend asked which dress I would most be sad about if it had sold out in the shop (which I thought was very well put), and it would deffo be that one. Will still try the second one on though. Just need Mum to visit and like it too! :haha: As much as I like the last one I dont love it as much, its not sparkly enough, and although I could add embellishments to it it would just increase the cost too much. 

Ive found my tops for the pageboys! Im having my 2 sons and my friend's son. My sons will wear matching trousers and jackets, and my friend's boys trousers/jacket will match the colour of the flower-girls dress as she is his sister.

https://asset1.marksandspencer.com/is/image/mands/SD_04_T88_0373F_PO_X_EC_90?$PDP_PROD_IMAGE$

What do you think? I like that they will be able to wear them after the wedding, and also they are easy to wear as not as restrictive as a shirt. Plus they will look cool :haha:


----------



## Logan's Mum

Urgh... my Mum is not coming up to see the wedding dresses before I order one.

Spoiler
She has a few mental health issues, one is anxiety, which I think is why she is not coming up. I didnt ask her outright, as it would have been too hard on her.
 It sucks a fair bit honestly, I really wanted her opinion, as getting married is kinda a big deal. But I understand as well. Sigh. :(


----------



## smileyfaces

:hugs:


----------



## smileyfaces

Is there anyone else that can go with you? I will just be having my best friend come with me when I go trying dresses on x


----------



## Logan's Mum

Yeah, I took my bridesmaid when I looked around first. Just hoping she is free to come round again. My other bridesmaid is my sister and she lives in London (Im in Newcastle).


----------



## kittiecat

:hugs: sucks that your Mum can't come and see you try on the dresses. I know the feeling as I haven't had my Mum there for any of it. 

Love that t-shirt for the page boys!


----------



## Logan's Mum

Well, Ive booked in another dress viewing at the beginning of August, and my bridesmaid should be able to go. I still have no idea which is the best dress, I think the Berketex (second) dress will best suit the style of wedding (informal and fun), but the first dress is beautiful! I dont think I could do it justice though. The first 2 are the only ones I will be trying on again, and hopefully I can come to a decision.

Im also sorting out the favours bags. Ive had to order some party stuff in for Logan (birthday on 25th July), so its got me thinking. I found some organza bags which I like, just trying now to persuade OH to have Fortune Teller Fish in them as I think they are pretty awesome :rofl:
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/71-ucriaInL._SL1500_.jpg

I also want to put in a crystal and a bouncy balls (which I got for Logan, they look like mini planets!). Its going to be quite a mix if I get my own way (which I will :winkwink: )


----------



## Logan's Mum

After some epic decision-making I have got a dress!! :happydance:

I went shopping with Bridesmaid on Saturday, and looked at 2 dresses. In the end it was an obvious choice, as much as I liked one dress, the other one was just Mine :haha:

Details I have put here (I dont want the pics made public): https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/g...help-update-pics-p-4-limited-time-only-4.html

SOOOOOOOOOOO EXCITED!! :happydance:


----------



## smileyfaces

Yaaaaay!!!


----------



## Logan's Mum

Im trying to decide on my colour scheme. Originally I said I wanted dark blue, gold and silver. But now Im not sure, as they are not "spring-like" enough, the dark blue I think is more suited for a winter wedding. 
So.... Im thinking maybe teal/turquoise and magenta, with gold and silver accents. I will still have the space theme, pictures of nebulae do have turquoise and magenta colours in them, as below Orion Nebula (you can see this at night, it makes up part of the sword in the constellation of Orion). Just need to decide what colour dresses for the bridesmaids, might have them in two different colours in this case. Will see what they think. x

https://kencroswell.com/Orion.Nebula.HST.X.Ap4.jpg


----------



## kittiecat

turquoise, magenta with gold sounds amazing hun. Hope you're doing ok? How's the planning going?


----------

